# Peachtree Drill sale



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Edirect Special - Peachtree Woodworking Supply, Inc.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

bump


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

Just bought a few items.

If you're looking for long brad point bits (12") and/or depth collars, I suggest item item 3341. It's like buying items 915, 916 and 917 but for only $12. I called Peachtree to make sure the collars were the split ring kind and they are.


----------

